
Hackers Bled 118 Bitcoins Out of Covid Researchers in U.S. - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-08-19/ucsf-hack-shows-evolving-risks-of-ransomware-in-the-covid-era
======
danso
> _It would take the attackers almost two nerve-wracking days to decrypt,
> transmit, and show they’d deleted their copies of the files_

Is there any transaction system that could guarantee that a hacker has deleted
all copies of whatever data they stole?

~~~
shalmanese
If you solve this, you've solved piracy.

